# tunnel, frequent traveller price



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

Anyone know the price for a motorhome using the frequent travel, it says you have to ring for details, i thought maybe someone may already use it, or know about it
thanks


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Price*

Hello,

You pay £390 for ten single trips. Then when log on and make a booking you pay;

The extra for Motorhome (all same prices and classed as "Campervan")
The extra loading depending on Availaibility, Peak, mid & low

If you book early enough and prepared to travel in low tarrif then a return can be made for £100-£122 so you will use two of your £39 and need to pay £22+ towards the journey.

For last minute bookings expect to pay up-to a whopping £500 or more!

Tesco Clubcard Deals are a better way of paying for Eurotunnel, assuming you shop there.

Any help?

Trev.

E&OE All prices quoted are in £'ish and are corrected at time of finger bashing!. No responsabilty will be accepted by the author for anything at all ever.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I had frequent traveller last year and will be buying it again this year.
The first trip last year I compared the price with and without frequent traveller, we saved the 10 single trip payments on that first crossing. 

Now I don't know that being a frequent traveller had any bearing on the following, but on following crossings I turned up early on one occasion at prime time, on another two days early and one other 12 hours early, on all occasions I was allowed on the next train with no charge.

Great service.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Price*



teemyob said:


> If you book early enough and prepared to travel in low tarrif then a return can be made for £100-£122 so you will use two of your £39 and need to pay £22+ towards the journey.


Hi Trev,

So just to make it perfectly clear for people as dense as me, there is a £22 supplement for a motorhome added to the applicable rate.

Is that correct

Andrew


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

My Husband is on the telephone just now to the caravan club who are suggesting we book our dates, but if we change our mind and want to come back earlier you only pay an amendment fee of £10, but I know when my friend wanted to return earlier last year it was so expensive that she used the ferry instead and lost her return fare, we don't really want to use the ferry as we have the two dogs on board.


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

I asked Eurotunnel earlier this week what the "campervan supplement" was in addition to the £39.00 fare, and was told £9.00 each crossing. 

So you pay £390.00 for 10 crossings, BUT the validity of the 10 crossings (or 5 return crossings) starts from the day you register for the Frequent Traveller. So if your first planned crossing is not until the summer, don't register yet.

The £9.00, per crossing, supplement is payable when you book the individual crossings, either on-line or via telephone.

You can change your dates, if done at least 24 hours in advance of any booking, at no further cost.

Size limits for a campervan: 

height - 4.2 m
length - 18 m (!!!!)
width - 2.6 m

So it seems to me to be a very good all weather and all times of year frequent traveller deal, particularly for the bigger MH's.

But, as others have stated on this forum, you should ensure you are on time, otherwise you might have to pay dearly, or forgo the ticket and book another crossing with your next entitlement. Experiences on ferries suggests you can sometimes turn up late and get away with it.

Solution might be to book a back stop crossing and turn up early. At worst you might be told to wait until your back stop booking time, or better, waved on through, subject to comparison to whether original booking was for Off Peak and actual crossing is during Peak time, in which case a further supplement might be payable all as previously explained elsewhere on this forum.


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

Until recently, we used to flit back and forth to our house in France, every few weeks. As frequent travellers, for the first few years, we could turn up at any time and we would just be put on the next available shuttle. However, for at least the last year, this flexibility seems to have all but gone. Because we always carried a dog, on the return crossing it would be necessary to check in at one of the toll booths, as opposed to the automatic barriers. This was so the attendant could ring the pet passport people (in the building opposite) to ensure our dog was OK to travel. Then, when the attendant checked our booked crossing on the computer and compared it to our actual time of arrival at the toll booth, there would be an attempt to charge us more if we fell into a different price band, and a further charge if it were a different day. This is because they now want notice (at least the day before, I believe) to change a booked crossing.

If you're not travelling with a dog, and so will probably use the automated system on arrival, when you stick your card into the machine, the system will compare your booking with the time you've actually showed up. If it's the correct day, but just a different time, you could find there's a supplement to pay, depending on whether or not you opt for a crossing which would be in a higher price band than what you've already paid for.

So, there ain't much flexibility any more.

Shaun


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Just for info for anyone who might read this, we have just priced up on line the tunnel and through the caravan club, through the caravan club we would be saving approx £20 as opposed to booking on line.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Did you get your price from the Caravan Club online or on the phone?

As when I compared the CC Online price to the Eurotunnel online price, the CC was more expensive


Andrew


----------



## china (Sep 21, 2005)

The shares in the tunnel are very cheap at the moment, when I bought mine 3 years ago if you bought 1000 shares after 6 months you can travel 6 times a year with a 30% discount you must book online, they give you a number which you type in the shareholders box and the discount is taken off the price which makes the cheapest price for a motorhome £42.
peter


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

androidGB said:


> Did you get your price from the Caravan Club online or on the phone?
> 
> As when I compared the CC Online price to the Eurotunnel online price, the CC was more expensive
> 
> Andrew


Hi we got the quote from the CC over the phone and then did a quick check on the Euros own website it was cheaper with CC .


----------



## handiyman (May 1, 2005)

*Eurotunnel*

Hi I agree with Duadua.
Buy the 10 singles for £ 390, then you pay £9 per single trip 'extra' for using a motorhome in stead of a normal car.
So, per return you pay 2 x £ 39 plus 2 x £9 = £96.

When you book a trip, for that price you are restricted to particular 'sailing' times. Usually late afternoon onwards going to France and early mornings coming back. If you prefer a different time, then you pay a supplement.

I think it is great, never bothered about weather, just 35 minutes and you stay in the motorhome.

We take our dog, so that is £20 extra per return trip (only payable on inbound trip, not outbound).


----------

